# jsf und Stylesheets



## Hakan75 (21. Jun 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem, bei dem ich einfach nicht weiterkomme. Hoffe jemand kann mir hier weiterhelfen.

Werde mal versuche, es zu erläutern:

Ich habe ein Loginseite "login.xhtml" direkt unter dem Ordner WebContent.
Die Logindaten werden in einer Bean überprüft und wenn der User authentifiziert wurde, wird auf die Seite "in/welcome.xhtml" verwiesen. Auf der Welcome-Seite sind verschiedene Links und ist ein CommandLink, der den User wieder ausloggt, also auf die Seite "/login.xhtml" verweist - so dass die Anmeldemaske wieder erscheint.

So weit so gut. 
Natürlich hab ich auf der Seite "login.xhtml" auch CSS-Dateien eingebunden, um die Buttuns und Textfelder modifizieren kann. Nix besonderes, nur Farben und ähnliches.

Wenn ich die Anwendung aufrufe und auf der login.xhtml lande, dann funzt auch alles wunderbar. 
Wenn ich mich einlogge, dann lande ich auf der Seite "in/welcome.xhtml" (Welcome-Seite hat siene eigene CSS Dateien), obwohl auf der URL immer noch "login.xhtml" steht. Anzeige von Welcome-Seite jedoch einwandfrei!
In der URL steht erst dann "in/welcome.xhtml", wenn ich auf der Welcome-Seite weitere Links oder Actions ausführe. 

Wenn ich aber dann auf logout klicke, dann erscheint zwar die login-Maske wieder aber die CSS Referenzen sind nicht mehr gültig, denn obwohl ich auf der login-Seite verwiesen werde, steht in der URL immer noch "in/welcome.xhtml".

Meine Frage: 
Warum werde ich auf eine Seite verwiesen, obwohl die URL nicht aktualisert ist? (Dadurch gehen mir die Referenzen der CSS verloren!)
Wie kann ich das verhindern??

Wäre für eine Hilfe sehr dankbar, da in vielen Büchern und im Internet nicht viel darüber zu finden ist.

VIelen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß, Hakan


----------



## Hakan75 (21. Jun 2010)

Habs gefunden. In der Navigation Rule hat <redirect/> gefehlt. 
Jetzt funzts. Komisch, dass es in den Büchern nicht drin steht.

Andy Bosch "Portlets und Javaserver Faces"
"The Complete Reference - JavaServer Faces" und
Martinschek - Kurz - Müllan "JavaServer Faces 2.0"

Doofe Bücher - obwohl ich viel daraus gelernt habe!

Also, sorry für das unnötige Posting!

Gruß, Hakan


----------



## gman (21. Jun 2010)

Hi,

ne kurze Off-Topic-Frage: 

Ist das Buch "The Complete Reference - JavaServer Faces" zufällig dies hier?

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir das mal zulege, wie hat dir das denn so gefallen?


----------



## Hakan75 (22. Jun 2010)

Ja, wobei ich nur das für JavaServer Faces 1.x habe. Kann ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht empfehlen.
Es ist ja ein Nachschlagewerk, nur dafür sind die Beispiele darin sehr dürftig. Rein die Spec kann man auch im internet nachschauen. Dafür brauchst kein Buch!


----------

